# Concerts I'm going to in Sept. and Oct.



## Morigan

My, the upcoming months are gonna be good ones. Here's what I'm gonna attend to at my beloved National Arts Centre.

First, we have a Beethoven Festival next week that will feature about 10 great concerts (5 orchestral, 2 chamber music concerts and 3 "noon-time" concerts in the auditorium of the National Gallery).

So, in total, I'm gonna hear the following works:

Symphony No. 2
Symphony No. 3
Symphony No. 5
Symphony No. 7
Symphony No. 9

Violin Concerto (twice, by *Vadim Repin*)

Piano Concerto No. 4
Piano Concerto No. 5

String Quartet, Op. 18, No. 4
String Quartet, Op. 59, No. 1
String Quartet, Op. 18, No. 3
String Quartet, Op. 59, No. 2
String Quartet, Op. 18, No. 6
String Quartet, Op. 135

(All the String Quartets will be performed by the Miró Quartet)

Sonata for Violin and Piano in G major, Op. 30, No. 3
Sonata for Cello and Piano in A major, Op. 69
String Quartet, Op. 130

Drei Equali
Septet

All of that in the next two weeks!! The only thing I'll be forced to miss is one of the string quartet concerts, because I have class.

The orchestral concerts are all performed by the National Arts Centre Orchestra and led by our dear maestro, *Pinchas Zukerman*.

Also, I'm going to see a local Baroque ensemble playing French court music by Lully et al. on Saturday.

Now, for October...

*Mahler: Symphony No.2 (Resurrection)*

Ottawa Symphony Orchestra 
October 01, 2007

*J.S. BACH Concerto in C major for Two Harpsichords
J.S. BACH Brandenburg Concerto No. 3
STRAVINSKY The Soldier's Tale*

NAC Orchestra, Pinchas Zukerman
October 04-05, 2007

*MOZART: Duo for Violin and Viola No.1 in G, KV.423
MOZART: Duo for Violin and Viola No.2 in B-flat, KV.424
PABLO DE SARASATE: Navarra for two Violins, Op.33
ANTON WEBERN:Langsamer Satz
MENDELSSOHN: Octet in E flat major for 4 Violins, 2 Violas and 2 Violoncellos, Op.20*

Tokyo String Quartet
Octobre 9, 2007

*ALEXINA LOUIE Infinite Sky With Birds *
GRIEG Piano Concerto
HAYDN Symphony No. 49, "La Passione"
TCHAIKOVSKY** Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture*

Pinchas Zukerman, conductor
Yuja Wang, piano
October 17 - 18, 2007

*FRANCK Sonata for Violin and Piano in A major
MOZART Sonata for violin and piano No. 26 in B-flat major
YSAŸE Sonata for Violin Solo No. 5 in G major, "Pastorale"
IVES Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 3
BRAHMS Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 2 in A major, "Thun"*

*Hilary Hahn, violin*
Valentina Lisitsa, piano
October 30, 2007

*BARBER Cello Concerto
DVORÁK Symphony No. 9, "From the New World"*

Eri Klas, conductor
Lynn Harrell, cello
October 31 - November 1, 2007

...What do you think? I'm really ******* excited!!


----------



## ChamberNut

Wow Morigan, there's alot of great music jam packed into those 2 months!  That's awesome!

I'm particularly envious that you will see about 6 or so Beethoven String Quartets performed.  

Let us know how the performances are and give us a full review!


----------



## opus67

Umm...I'm just green, green with envy.



All I have is this.


----------



## Rondo

That is a lot of music. Not only that, but it also includes Beethoven's 9th and Mahler's 2nd. Quite spectacular.


----------



## toughcritic

Mahler 2nd! It's been quite a while since I have heard it last! My favorite piece!


----------



## Morigan

The problem with Mahler's 2nd is that it's the only Concert in this whole bunch that will be performed by the OSO... which is a lesser-quality orchestra. I don't know why but they present Mahler symphonies twice a year even though they lack the skill of a great orchestra.


----------



## Morigan

Ohhh.. Guys.. GUYS!! I just came back from my 3rd concert.

It was the second symphony in the first half and the Emperor piano concerto, played by the Canadian-Japanese pianist Jon Kimura Parker. I'm so thrilled! At the end there was such an uproar and a clamor of applause that he came back 5 times and, as an encore, he served us the final movement of the Appassionata... I daresay I had never heard it played with so much.. _passion_. I'll write more about this later. Right now, I'm still trembling out of sheer excitement and emotion!


----------

